# cerrillos maya cactus quill matches



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Where can I find cerrillos maya cactus quill matches? I saw them used once, and want to get some just to see for myself how good they are.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

A quick google search only led to this thread. These sound interesting, maybe check a Mexican grocery.


----------



## guest (Jun 26, 2016)

Fábrica de Cerillos y Fósoforos la Independiente

the company's website; i believe you can buy the matches directly from them, or contact them to find out where they are sold near you.


----------

